# Call of duty 4



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

http://n4g.com/News-46729.aspx

looks very good :thumb:


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Great find. I'm a big fan of the CoD series, hope it's not too system spec hungry if / when it gets released on the PC.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

That looks wicked!!

Also just wait until the new Grand Theft Auto comes out!! Nice!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> That looks wicked!!
> 
> Also just wait until the new Grand Theft Auto comes out!! Nice!!!


yeh GTA has been put back though hasnt it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

182_blue said:


> yeh GTA has been put back though hasnt it


Yeah i know,DAMM!! But oh it will be well worth the wait..Completed all the series and can not wait of the new one to arrive...


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah it looks $hit hot mate, and stunning looking too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone seen the new 'DIRT' game by colin mcreae?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Anyone seen the new 'DIRT' game by colin mcreae?


I erm have it  no that impressed.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

As for PC games, I am waiting for Crysis and Team Fortress 2


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh dear, that might convince me to buy a 360 again, lol

i loved cod 2 and 3


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone know its proper release date ? (for ps3)


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

Wozza said:


> As for PC games, I am waiting for Crysis and Team Fortress 2


Crysis looks insanely good!! Your gonna need one hell of a system to run that smoothly lol.

Cod 4 does look really cool but i think that Killzone looked even better for the PS3.


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

Now this game review of Heavenly Sword and Resident Evil 5 is truly one of the best i have ever seen!! Totally cracked me up 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/art...ro-Punctuation-Heavenly-Sword-and-Other-Stuff


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just digging this up as i bought it today, anyone else get it ?, looks very impressive upto yet


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Was just looking at COD 4 today. Anywhere cheaper than 39.99 for the PS3?


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

already on my crimbo list along with halo for my 360:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

got the other cod's. defo got to get this one


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Got it on launch day, an immense game


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep pretty immense


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

COD on the Xbox - AWESOME..!

I love Big Team Battles online with 18 people in a room!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Got this now on PS3 and its mega!! :doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My friend has just completed this in 2 days???

Is it that short or is it an easy frag......

I have just actually taken delivery of a new xps 1730 to start fragging again but am totally disapointed with the sli configuration on the 8700gt,s and vista so have sent it back today within the cooling period although they are going mental at me as i sent my last 1710 back and upgraded to this...lol

I am now waiting till the 19th of nov as i have heard throguh the grapevine the new mobile 8800gtx mobile chipset is out so am going to invest in a full Alienware system to start playing again which they are updating the area 51 this month......

Crysis is a must and call of duty 4 is on my list...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

tried installing it on my pc yesterday but its so old it wouldnt run it lol


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

call of duty is awsome, just a few faults. there online system aint all that...its good when you are online, jus try gettin into a match.
i bought the game on fri and after 5 hard hours it was over....dissapionted


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If any of you have this on the PC, and am looking for some decent admin'd servers, please check mine out:

85.236.101.109:28960 - BFB - Domination

85.236.101.109:16667 - BFB - Sabotage

85.236.101.109:29060 - BFB - Team Deathmatch

I'll be adding a 4th very soon too.

I run a gaming community - we mainly play BF2142 and now COD4 - www.bfbro.com


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe a DW online night? Although I would imagine we are all multi format?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can happily host a PC based one... let me know. 2142 too...


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

good game really short though which lets it down

oline isnt to bad


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

played it online on the ps3 yesterday, pretty cool

played game play on the 360 today, pretty cool

:thumb: i sold my 360 a few months back, needless to say ill be getting another before / after xmas with the offers and ill get cod 4


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

mine mien mine for pc  got a new pc wana stretch its legs


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

played the demo in work lol awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

mate of mine completed it in 4 hours. said it was good, short but good.

think i might just rent it instead then!


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

online


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Those who have completed it in a couple of hours should try it on the veteren difficulty setting, thats how its ment to be played like most games infact, if you set the difficulty to easy/normal no game will last very long.

I have been playing cod4 online on the 360 and its awsome, infact its too good, i dont get anything done as im just sat eating and shooting people.

Anyone that has the 360 version and fancies a game add me to your FL, my GT is " Stupidmonkfish " but beware in deadly with an M4 Carbine and trusty silencer LOL.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

It's the snipers you have to watch out for


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I got it the day before i went offshore for the PS3 only had a little shot of it but it looked pretty good to me...

But i prefer Warhawk for online


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't played SP mode yet. I prefer online MP.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

just loading any hints tips?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Stunning game with 21 missions on 1 player, i found it really diverse and possibly the finest single player game i've ever played

online play is truly epic, problem is, i go to work, come home and play online for hours, sleep and go back to work. I'm missing gym, meals, what a game:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

sanchez said:


> I got it the day before i went offshore for the PS3 only had a little shot of it but it looked pretty good to me...
> 
> But i prefer Warhawk for online


Graphics on war hawk are no where near as good ad cod4 imo but warhawk is simply the best ps3 multiplayer game, I will add you to my buddy list if thats ok and keep an eye out for you when warhawking:thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

COD4 on the PC is stunning, fantastic atmophere and realisim, Single player is awesome, online multiplayer is really really good -I do have a good system though. I am off for another game....


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Graphics on war hawk are no where near as good ad cod4 imo but warhawk is simply the best ps3 multiplayer game, I will add you to my buddy list if thats ok and keep an eye out for you when warhawking:thumb:


No probs i'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine arrived for the PS3 on Friday. Spent a couple of hours on it now, SOOOO much better than COD3! Only on part 3 at the moment, but got to love the sniper part


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Got this on the 360...what a game! Awesome...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just ordered on PS3, 36.99.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Xbox live has been having problems, so sporadic MP for me today


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Got it last night, on the PS3  
Fantastic game

Online ID - McBandy

if anyone wants a game


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

will be buying this soon.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Just ordered it today from Play.com.

This forum costing me more money!!! :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Just completed the 360 version last night, been playing it constantly since Friday. I found it was one of those "I'll just play another 10 minutes" and 2 hours later your still at it type of games. Absolutely cracking game and should be superb online as you can play up to 18 players. 
Maybe a DW online battle should be arranged.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well guys just completing this in just 2 days!!!! .....on easy mode though! 

Tonight its up to top hard level!!:doublesho :doublesho 

TOP TOP TOP GAME!!


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

frag out grenade argh hoiokeddddddddddd


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got COD 4 for the PC and am playing on the hardest mode and dam is it hard, keep dieing and having to do it all again. Sweet game though, and is super realistic on hard mode, few shots and you are dead.


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep getting my ass handed to me by level 50 odd players, i've only got to about 10 so far, you do get some right monkeys on there though!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I stuck this game in last night and had 2 online games, I am back in love!!! Ok ok so I need to completely adjust my quickscoping technique as its a lot slower without sleight of hand but my god what a game!!! no rubbishness, everyone has the same killstreaks of UAV, airstrike and helicopter, just pure and simple fun, I couldnt care less about my K/D ratio or scores, was an absolute blast and reminded me why this game really got me into online gaming.

I think MW2 may just start gathering dust for a little while.

I recommend everyone give it another go, its very very special


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

I went back to it a few weeks ago and spent the whole game looking at the sky or the floor but loved it. The map sizes are what really made it for me - they're perfect.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

COD 4 - is that MW1?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

buckas said:


> COD 4 - is that MW1?


Yep! :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Epic game! Love everything about it. MW2 was far too easy and short imho.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It is fantastic, its great to be back playing it, its just simple and perfect, every one with the same killstreaks, no boosting and just fun fun fun.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cod 4 got me into online gaming and is by far the best of the lot so far.

Although I am loving Black ops


----------

